# A standard Panache and a Panache wannabe



## skiprat (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't remember the name of the blue stuff ( perhaps malachite?) but the white is alt ivory. This design is my wifes. I didn't like it at first, but now I think it's ok.













Here I'm just playing around with an old kit nib. Alt ivory and antique gold acrylic. 












Comments and critisism welcome[8D]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 27, 2007)

Excellent work Steven
I really like the Blue & White one[8D], i think the blue is Alt Cobalt.

And whats this it looks like your using pieces you HAVEN'T made.[:0][][]


----------



## Scott (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow Steve!  These are very cool!  Keep this up, and pretty soon we won't be able to talk to you!   [8D]

Scott.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve, those both look great. Just don't ask me to decide which I like best.[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 27, 2007)

A++++++


----------



## Milpaul (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't hold your breath waiting for critisisms! Awesome as usual.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, now, you're just showing off![]

Beautiful pens, the second is my favorite!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 27, 2007)

I do like em, especially the blue/white.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Nov 27, 2007)

Sharp!  Razor-sharp !!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful pens Steve, the blue and white is my favourite too![]


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 27, 2007)

[:0]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 27, 2007)

Steven, you did it!!!!!!!!!  You've left Anthony speechless.[][:0]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 27, 2007)

Those are the best Panache's I have ever seen......super job![]


----------



## LanceD (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't think I can add anything else that hasn't been said already. Great job on the photography too.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve,
   I wasnt logged on, was just looking, but had to come in and comment. Those are two excellent pens! Well done. Those belong in your album for future reference to the best.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. Isn't it strange? I honestly didn't think these would get any attention.[][]

Andy, yep it is the cobalt I think now too. Malachite is green I think?

LanceD, thanks. I have two secret weapons that are improving my pics.
Both from this site; Someone reccommended Picassa and Gregg Ketell gave me some tips.


----------



## R2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gorgeous pens. The blue and white is particularly attractive.[][][]
Actually it reminds me of my mothers old milk jug![][]


----------



## les-smith (Nov 27, 2007)

Steven,  I really enjoy looking at you stuff.  Those look great, a real treat to look at.  Very much worthy of a "Featured Photo" spot. (hint to Jeff).


----------



## skiprat (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> <br />Gorgeous pens. The blue and white is particularly attractive.[][][]
> Actually it reminds me of my mothers old milk jug![][]



The blue and white milk jug could be original Cornish Ware, very very collectable now[]


----------



## TBone (Nov 27, 2007)

I have nothing to say that isn't a repeat....simply tanfastic. []


----------



## leehljp (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful pens and I love the color choices of pens in combination with blank colors and segments.


----------



## Pompeyite (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve you did it again, SUPPPEEEEEEERRRRRBBBB [8D][][][:0]


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 27, 2007)

Excellent work,nice segmenting and
color choices.Thanks for showing these.[8D]


----------



## csb333 (Nov 27, 2007)

Those are excellent! The second one is one of the most creative pens that I have ever seen,- Chris


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 28, 2007)

Tell us a little more about the nib and nib holder on the second one.
What did you do to it?


Chuckie


----------



## skiprat (Nov 28, 2007)

I got a couple of e-mails about the threads in the cap, and as Chuck Key has asked here, I'll try and explain. 
I took the normal insert that was from same pen as the nib. The plating was worn through. 
I pressed the insert into the cap tube then turned all but a tiny shoulder off of the metal. The insert was then flush with the tube. The shoulder would still stop the insert from being pushed too far into the tube. I then discovered that I didn't have the correct drill for the tube (14.5mm) I do have a 14mm so I used that, and did away with the tube altogether. There is plenty of material in this cap to support the threads even without the tube. 
I also step drilled the cap. To make the pen and cap close flushly, I put the small shoulder on the pen ( this also got rid of the abrupt diameter change) Now I had to shorten the threads in the cap so the pen would go all the way in. I just used a a countersink bit by hand.
Here's a pic I've just taken,






<br />


----------



## Buzz (Nov 28, 2007)

Superb!


----------



## tasciovanus (Nov 28, 2007)

Steve
Like those a lot, think I need to try harder!!
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are some great looking pens. The alternative covalt also looks fenomenal. I should try that. Congrats.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow... talk about a home run! Incredible pens Steve...


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 28, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the first pen!!
Very well done. Tell your wife she came up with a winning design.


----------



## airrat (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice, I like both of them


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 28, 2007)

Steven:  Nicely done.  Both pens outstanding.  My personal preference is for the gold and white.  I like to color combination and the shape.

A suggestion if I might.  The big chunk of white at the end of your wife's pen caught my eye immediately and sort of unbalances the symmetry of the pen.  Looks like you ran out of length and put in a double layer/thickness of the ivory to fill up the length.  If you ever make another pen of similar design, you might want to think about keeping the white layers all the same or similar thickness. (Just on the while end.)  Reduce the thickness of the thick white segment by half and add another white segment at the other end of the pen(at the nib) to compensate for the loss.  some might not agree; but i think that modification would improve the overall look of the pen.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 29, 2007)

You are definitely one of the more talented turners on this site in my opinion.  Very nice!


----------



## R2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Could not disagree more Randy. Perhaps if you take another look at the overall design you will see why steve has done the pen that way.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy, you are correct, but it was a bit of a compromise. All the segments are 0.5mm less than the next same colour with the exception of that one. I played around for ages trying to get the balance right, for the whole pen and cap. The cap was easy, as I just trimmed the tube fractionally to make them fit. There was too much on the white end to trim but not enough to add one more thinner blue one.
the smallest stripes are 1mm. I tried to do 0.5mm ones, but they kept breaking as I parted them off.

Thanks again for all the great comments.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Skippy,

Just back from a show, so thought I would tell you that closed end version is actually NICE.  (I think the penache is WAY too big - so this is a REAL compliment).  The blue and white effect is also cool, but the kit is huge - not your fault, I just don't care much for it.

IF you happen to have a pic of the "closed end" standing up, please e-mail it to me - this COULD be my future use of the kit.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> <br />Could not disagree more Randy. Perhaps if you take another look at the overall design you will see why steve has done the pen that way.



Hey Russ:  I did take another look at the pen after my first post and realized that some of what I suggested was a little off target.  It did escape me, originally, that the pattern was a single pattern carried through the full length of the pen rather than be restricted to each of the two individual parts.  I had intended to revise my original comment; but got interrupted and never got back too it.  Nonetheless, I stand by my original comment that the one white piece is too large and detracts from the visual balance of the pen.

Steven:  These little mechanical conundrums are fascinating to me.  I did a little math work on your design and an Autocad drawing to see what would fit the Panache and was totally frustrated as nothing would work.  I just reread your original post and discovered that you were incrementing in 1/2 mm steps.  I was doing my calculations in 1 mm increments.[!]  I'm going to go back and redo the work and see what kind of solution develops.  There has to be a way to make this work.  

Just to make sure I fully understand your pattern, could you conform a couple of things for me.

1.  Do you recall how much you shaved off the cap tube.

2.  Do you recall the approximate length of the one long white piece that got this discussion started?          

3.  The thinest layer is 1mm thick and each layer increases by 0.5mm.  There are 14 layers of each color and the thickest layer would be 7.5mm excepting the bigger white one.

When I have a satisfactory solution, I will pass it along to you in case you decide to make another one......which I think would be a fine thing to do since it is such a good looking pen.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Nov 30, 2007)

The blue and ivory one has got to be in the top ten pens I've ever seen on this site...extremely well done!


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YoYoSpin_
> <br />The blue and ivory one has got to be in the top ten pens I've ever seen on this site...extremely well done!



Exactly, and I am sure Steven has moved on to something even more spectacular.

Chuckie


----------



## ahoiberg (Nov 30, 2007)

skip, you da man.

i agree with chris that you're one of the top pen makers on here. are you in the guild yet?

anyhow, the pens both look great. your wife had a great idea there.


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't let your wife see this...... Maybe you should listen to her about designs, she has a great eye for what works. I would probably sit down and let her ramble for a little bit about what she likes and then put her thoughts to lathe. In other words, I really like your wifes design.


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 4, 2007)

Skippy. I am sorry that I missed posting on these simply wonderfully designed and executed pens (Out of town/shows etc). They are truly gorgeous. My compliments!![][][]

However Skippy, shame on you!!  You have been holding out on all of us!! Where is this wife person of yours, and why is she not on the site??? [!]  Seems like she could give us all a bit of run for our money.  No fair keeping her all to yourself now. Cat's out of the bag!! [:0][:0][:0][:0] 

(Besides, I would enjoy more female company - just think of the fun we could have taking about all you fellas!!!! [:X][][][])


----------

